# Why do some Brits move back?



## xpeterpx (May 14, 2012)

Just curious and wanted to call upon your experiences but why do some Brits actually return to Britain after attempting to relocate to Cyprus?

Is it due to poor planning in the first place or is Cyprus no longer a recommended destination to settle for various reasons? 
If life is really so down in the UK it makes sense to try and improve your way of life in a more pleasant environment 

We're hoping to relocate to Cyprus in the next few years and we are a couple in 40's with teenage kids but our concerns are growing with the increasing stories of families failing to settle.

Are more Brits now returning after not settling than ever before and what are the reasons for this?.

Just curious...

Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

xpeterpx said:


> Just curious and wanted to call upon your experiences but why do some Brits actually return to Britain after attempting to relocate to Cyprus?
> 
> Is it due to poor planning in the first place or is Cyprus no longer a recommended destination to settle for various reasons?
> If life is really so down in the UK it makes sense to try and improve your way of life in a more pleasant environment
> ...


Many has much better answers but I think that, one of the reasons is that Brits, and other expats moving back is the ones that had to work here. Many many had lost their work. 

But I am sure there is many reasons, that others can point at.

Also the UK tourism to Cyprus is going down rapidly, together with other countries tourists.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

In the case of families with school age children it is often the cost of education which drives them back to the UK which is why we on this forum are constantly trying to dissuade families with young children from coming. It is almost impossible to find work which pays enough to keep a family.

In the case of older people, in many many cases the wife misses seeing the granchildren growing up. When we go to take properties on to list them we hear the same thing again and again. 
The other thing which often drives older people back is health issues. People seem to think they will get better health care in the UK.


----------



## armoniad105 (Jul 4, 2014)

Veronica said:


> In the case of families with school age children it is often the cost of education which drives them back to the UK which is why we on this forum are constantly trying to dissuade families with young children from coming. It is almost impossible to find work which pays enough to keep a family.
> 
> In the case of older people, in many many cases the wife misses seeing the granchildren growing up. When we go to take properties on to list them we hear the same thing again and again.
> The other thing which often drives older people back is health issues. People seem to think they will get better health care in the UK.


Me and my wife are moving to paralimni in September , our house is sold but my job in cyprus has fallen through , is there any chance of finding work , we dont need to earn a fortune between us about 1500 euros is that a possibility 
Any comments would be great
Regards
Trev

Sent from my SM-T210 using Expat Forum


----------



## Stretford_Ender (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi Trev

I can only speak from my limited experience in Paphos. It seems reasonably easy to get a job which pays around €800 a month. The drawback is that these jobs are typically seasonal, so come winter the job is not there. Of course I don't know your circumstances so can't comment about Paralimni or how it would work for you.

Cheers


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Baywatch said:


> Many has much better answers but I think that, one of the reasons is that Brits, and other expats moving back is the ones that had to work here. Many many had lost their work.
> 
> But I am sure there is many reasons, that others can point at.
> 
> Also the UK tourism to Cyprus is going down rapidly, together with other countries tourists.


I am sure that I read somewhere that tourists were up this year? (I could be wrong.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

> Me and my wife are moving to paralimni in September , our house is sold but my job in cyprus has fallen through , is there any chance of finding work , we dont need to earn a fortune between us about 1500 euros is that a possibility
> Any comments would be great
> Regards
> Trev
> ...


What qualifications and skills do you have?


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

expatme said:


> I am sure that I read somewhere that tourists were up this year? (I could be wrong.


2013 Jan -June 42.286	42.327	92.620	162.439	276.244	308.219
2014 Jan -June 40.675	45.227	77.533	180.998	293.181	342.221

United Kingdom 2013 15.291	15.232	39.170	61.888	103.579	111.156
United Kingdom 2014 13.063	16.172	30.368	73.556	106.063	111.792


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Assuming those numbers are per month and not cumulative, then that is a total of 924135 from Jan-Jun 2013, and 979835 from Jan-June 2014 - an increase of 55700.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

But this does not say anything about expats plus or minus


----------



## armoniad105 (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks you very much for the reply cant wait to get out there
Regards
Trev

Sent from my SM-T210 using Expat Forum


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Can we please get back to topic. The original poster asked why do expats leave.

Thank you.


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

armoniad105 said:


> Me and my wife are moving to paralimni in September , our house is sold but my job in cyprus has fallen through , is there any chance of finding work , we dont need to earn a fortune between us about 1500 euros is that a possibility
> Any comments would be great
> Regards
> Trev
> ...


What do you do?


----------



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

Before we left to live here last year, I met two couples locally who had both lived in Cyprus, one couple for 7 years and one couple for 5 years, who had come back to live in the UK. They had returned because of grandchildren, that said, in both cases the husbands had found it much harder to settle back in the UK than their wives.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

nemo1843 said:


> Before we left to live here last year, I met two couples locally who had both lived in Cyprus, one couple for 7 years and one couple for 5 years, who had come back to live in the UK. They had returned because of grandchildren, that said, in both cases the husbands had found it much harder to settle back in the UK than their wives.


I think this is a very common reason as Veronica also said before


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't have grandchildren so I can't comment on that side of matters but I do miss my two 30 something kids, although they do holiday here whenever they can. 

To return to the UK though, for me, is unthinkable.


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

Strikes me that there are two general types of expat here, and I'm talking predominately about British expats, but I stress the word 'general' as I don't wish to upset anybody.
One group is composed of folk who have worked overseas for some time and have long since left UK for pastures anew. The other is folk who have lived and worked all their lives in UK and have moved here following retirement. 
There is nothing wrong with either group but, again I stress in my opinion, some folk in the latter group can feel out of place and remote from their comfort zone in the UK. Its OK for a few years but as old age, and sometimes ill health, sets in then a sense of distance from the refuge of the 'home' country sets in. Most often these folk miss grandchildren, health care services etc but i sometimes suspect they have never been truly settled and do not fully acknowledge this as their true home.
The former group tend to be able to call anyplace they happen to be 'home' and hence are happier with their lot, else they move on having put things down to another 'experience' in life.

In the end we are all individuals and have to make our own minds up about where we live and this is driven largely by what constitutes our personal happiness. For me its living in Cyprus - with all its ups and downs.


----------



## debs21 (Mar 13, 2013)

Apart from the points already mentioned I think a big reason why some Brits return is because they have only experienced Cyprus as a holiday when they have been here, actually living here as in any other place other than the place you have spent most of you life is difficult. There are many cultural differences too, attitudes are different to what many are used to. Lovely island , climate and on the whole people are great, not for everyone though and you wont know until you have tried it.


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Rema said:


> Strikes me that there are two general types of expat here, and I'm talking predominately about British expats, but I stress the word 'general' as I don't wish to upset anybody.
> One group is composed of folk who have worked overseas for some time and have long since left UK for pastures anew. The other is folk who have lived and worked all their lives in UK and have moved here following retirement.
> There is nothing wrong with either group but, again I stress in my opinion, some folk in the latter group can feel out of place and remote from their comfort zone in the UK. Its OK for a few years but as old age, and sometimes ill health, sets in then a sense of distance from the refuge of the 'home' country sets in. Most often these folk miss grandchildren, health care services etc but i sometimes suspect they have never been truly settled and do not fully acknowledge this as their true home.
> The former group tend to be able to call anyplace they happen to be 'home' and hence are happier with their lot, else they move on having put things down to another 'experience' in life.
> ...


Extremely well said Rema, thanks. I am in the former group, living in Holland is unthinkable for me. I am proud to be Dutch, and don't identify as anything other then Dutch, but I have lived around the Mediterranean for 12 years in total now (Malta, Middle East, Cyprus) and have also lived in the UK for 10 years, as well as considerable time bumming around other countries. 

What you say about being happy or moving on and putting it down to experience is absolutely true. One other thing I wanted to add is that for me personally, I feel it is very important to try and integrate with the local community. You will never be a "local" but it is not very hard to become a "respected foreigner". At the same time, it is also very easy to become a "stupid foreigner". respect, understanding, and patience for the local customs, culture and way of doing thing, and a happy acceptance of local idiosyncrasies are all that is required to gain acceptance. 

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## Peaky blinders (Jul 20, 2014)

Eloquently put &#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;


----------

